# Continental ExtremeContact DWS



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

Looking at getting a set of these for my wife's 08 GTI in 225/45-17, reviews seem positive. 

Wondering if a TR rep can advise when these might be back in stock, shows backordered on the site. If the wait is indefinite, I might go with another tire. 

Thanks.


----------



## fobyulous (Oct 7, 2007)

x2


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

silverA4quattro said:


> Looking at getting a set of these for my wife's 08 GTI in 225/45-17, reviews seem positive.
> 
> Wondering if a TR rep can advise when these might be back in stock, shows backordered on the site. If the wait is indefinite, I might go with another tire.
> 
> Thanks.


 quite frankly your wife and her VW deserve better 
check out the nokian wr g2 all-weather plus 
http://www.nokiantires.com/tyre?id=11899&group=1.01&name=Nokian+WRG2 

forget the forecast


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Our best guess at availablity would be late June, early July (but that could get pushed out further). In your size consider the Dunlop Sport Signature, Goodyear Eagle GT and Yokohama Envigor as viable options !


----------



## Saintor (Dec 28, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Our best guess at availablity would be late June, early July (but that could get pushed out further). In your size consider the Dunlop Sport Signature, Goodyear Eagle GT and Yokohama Envigor as viable options !


 DWS was also my 1st choice.... did set for the Dunlop 3D Sport Signature.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

Saintor, how are you liking the SP Sport Signatures? Reviews seem positive and especially with the $40 rebate, the price is certainly right. One gripe amongst online reviewers seems to be somewhat high road noise from these tires.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

My VW dealer was able to source me some ExtremeContact DWSs for slightly more than TR, and it includes 2 year road hazard from VW. They'll have them in a week, and I'll report back once they've got some miles.


----------



## Saintor (Dec 28, 2003)

silverA4quattro said:


> Saintor, how are you liking the SP Sport Signatures? Reviews seem positive and especially with the $40 rebate, the price is certainly right. One gripe amongst online reviewers seems to be somewhat high road noise from these tires.


Too early for me to say! I have only 2 installed (they arrived in 2x2 shipments).... I have my Yoko in the rear. I am happy thought that they come (like the Conti and some others) with a strong lip that can better protect the rim in case of a flat.


----------



## -GtItOm (Jan 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Our best guess at availablity would be late June, early July (but that could get pushed out further). In your size consider the Dunlop Sport Signature, Goodyear Eagle GT and Yokohama Envigor as viable options !


how would you compare the Yokohama Envigor to the DWS i may consider these since of the back order


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

*small world*

funny how I too am in a similar situation. It is time to replace the 6 yr old MXM4s and I need something with a bit of snow capabilities. 

I would love to get the Nokian WR2s, however their steep purchase price is a bit daunting. The wife's Pathfinder has the WR SUV and they kick-butt, but they weren't cheap.

The DWS and the Yoko Envigor are two at the top of my list. Hating to put price on piece of mind, but I have a limit of ~$140 per tire and the Nokians are higher than I'd like them to be.

I don't think you could go wrong with the envigor, but do they have the 50k mi warranty of the WR2s and how close is the dealer for each tire?


----------



## bigcountry02 (Apr 15, 2003)

I just posted a help for tires as well. I have the Pirelli's, damn love them alot; however, the reputation for the Pirelli's PZero Nero All Season has a very plus. The Yokohama AVID ENVigor based on tread and price is very interesting. I have heard the Conti DWS having loud road noises. 

Still in a toss-up, Pirelli or Yokohama! :banghead:


----------



## fhohio1 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Conti Extreme Contacts*

I just purchased Conti Ext. Contacts, 225/45/17's for my 2007 GTI from the dealer, price mounted wasn't too bad, and a $40 rebate. I can't say much yet about handling yet, but if they are supposed to be somewhat noisy, I haven't noticed. They are quieter than the tires I had, but those were somewhat worn. Maybe the original Conties were noisy as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

fhohio1 said:


> .............. Maybe the original Conties were noisy as well?


Yep.... the new model is a little noisy at first, but settles down after a hundred miles or so


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

Quick update on these tires:

Dry traction seems good, no experience yet in wet. Tires seem very quiet to me and have a supple ride, almost too much for a GTI. Tread design is nice, sidewall looks OK. They look a bit narrower than the same size Pro-Contacts, maybe due to a more rounded shoulder. 

Unfortunately, the handling leaves something to be desired. All seasons are a trade-off anyway, and these are no exception. The sidewall is noticeably soft, which really affects turn in and in-turn stability. It's made the GTI a bit soft in it's handling prowess and I'm kind of not too excited about it. I feel the sidewall shift on turn-in and then roll during the turn, not confidence-inspiring the in the least. The ProContacts are much better in this respect. We'll see how snow traction is, but it's 100 F outside so that's a bit off at the moment.

I am up for some new tires on my Passat and will be skipping these due to the soft sidewall. I'll probably try RE960 A/S Pole Positions.


----------



## fhohio1 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Conti Extreme Contacts*

After about a week of driving on these tires, I tend to agree with the post regarding the soft sidewalls.  Although the grip seems ok, the tires feel as though they have a bit of "roll" in them when cornering. Of course, the soft sidewalls would also explain why, at least to me, they seem quieter than my previous tires.

Some folks recommend Nokian all season tires, but not many outlets in Cent. Ohio carry them.


----------



## johnboy07 (May 18, 2008)

I have been on the DW extreme for over a year and I have nothing but good to say about them, the traction has been great, and driving through the rain was very effortless, but I have put close to 20k on these tires from a lot of driving I have done and are going to need to be replaced soon but they are still riding great and have great traction even being warn down. 

Now The DW extreme where very crappy in the snow when we did have snow over the winter and wished I did get the dw's extremes. 

But at this moment if I could afford the tires I would purchase these tires again and I get them at our store cost and they are still expensive for me that is my only grip on these tires is the price.


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

johnboy07 said:


> I have been on the DW extreme for over a year and I have nothing but good to say about them, the traction has been great, and driving through the rain was very effortless, but I have put close to 20k on these tires from a lot of driving I have done and are going to need to be replaced soon but they are still riding great and have great traction even being warn down.
> 
> Now The DW extreme where very crappy in the snow when we did have snow over the winter and wished I did get the dw's extremes.
> 
> But at this moment if I could afford the tires I would purchase these tires again and I get them at our store cost and they are still expensive for me that is my only grip on these tires is the price.


The extreme contact DW and DWS are not the same tire at all. DW is a performance summer tire with lower treadwear and stickier tread. DWS is higher wearing and is suitable for snow, Tire Rack tested it and it was the most formidable amongst performance a/s tires in snow.


----------



## johnboy07 (May 18, 2008)

oo I know they are different tires but just stating my opinion on the DW extreme as being a good tire to.


----------

